# Suche Diablo 3 Gästepass =)



## Xining (23. Mai 2012)

Hi,
ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Diablo 3 Gästepass.
Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen einen zu bekommen, da ich das Spiel erstmal antesten möchte, bevor ich es mir kaufe =)
Vielen Dank schonmal! 

mfg
Xining


----------

